# Via verde



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

We have been trying to get via verde on line tonight.
When we get to fiscal number it won't accept it. It says tax ID number is not associated with the contract or specified proposal ? !!
Help anyone ??
Regards 
Kim


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry I should add that we are trying to buy via verde for our Portuguese car !
Can't get past the registering stage to access the site.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Sorry I should add that we are trying to buy via verde for our Portuguese car !
Can't get past the registering stage to access the site.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just go to the Post Office if they have in stock you walk away with it and they do all the work for you filling in forms, d/d etc all you have to do then is go to a multibanco, register the unit and stick it on windscreen


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Oh you are a lifesaver canoe man ! Hubby and I been trying to negotiate our way through the web for hours.
That web site is a nightmare, even with it translated to English !
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Via Verde select UK flag then Customer Service then Subscription, but it's easier and quicker to go to a CTT.

You need some photocopies certainly Car registration, probably passport and bank details 25€ with electronic statments, 27,50€ posted


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks to canoe man I now have my via verde, bought in post office.
I know it goes on the windscreen, but where ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The sticky pad goes on the windscreen in the area that has dots (no aluminum in that area that might mask signal) directly onto windscreen and behind rear view mirror, so it doesn't obstruct forward vision.


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Just checking I have right info from a local.
Now that I have the via verde does this mean I don't have to go to post office and pay for taxas. 
Do the via verde tolls and taxas all come in one bill ?
Regards
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All Portuguese tolled roads bridges etc will charge through ViaVerde, you must make sure though that you go through the correct gate the one with the Green V on traditional tolled roads on the electronic tolled roads lane unimportant, you should hear a beep from VV unit when you pass a gate.

Tolls are taken via D/D as you incur them, the statement from ViaVerde shows *totals* per road/parking/petrol/McDonalds concession operator and IVA for individual tolls etc you need to check your VV a/c online for a breakdown, it shows date, time, road, entry, exit, toll, whether amount taken

If your Multibanco Card registered to ViaVerde is changed for loss or expiry you must re-register the new card to your ViaVerde a/c at a Multibanco


----------



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks ! It all makes sense now.
Kim


----------

